# Who nose what will happen?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NBC launches internal probe on Brian Williams claims

*Nose*.......as in Pinocchio. :anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> <snip URL>
> 
> *Nose*.......as in Pinocchio. :anim_lol:


Dang! I was gonna go all Spelling Geek on you....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems to me his own admission is enough to dismiss him.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Seems to me his own admission is enough to dismiss him.


You would hope....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You guys gotta shrink those Avatars, try an IWB avatar, your big time printing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> NBC launches internal probe on Brian Williams claims
> 
> *Nose.......as in Pinocchio. :anim_lol:*




How long do you think that Marionette for the LEFT is going to be the face of NBC?
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You guys gotta shrink those Avatars, try an IWB avatar, your big time printing.


My wife says bigger is always better.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Dang! I was gonna go all Spelling Geek on you....


I've been a member of the spelling police for as long as I can remember. :numbchuck:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> My wife says bigger is always better.


Suuuuuuure she does...:anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Suuuuuuure she does...:anim_lol:


I'm 6-05, I weigh about 275, my glove size is XXXL, and I wear a size 15 boot.

Do I really need to elaborate any further?  :mrgreen:


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

User name should be, Big Paratrooper!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's a small foot!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I'm 6-05, I weigh about 275, my glove size is XXXL, and I wear a size 15 boot.
> 
> Do I really need to elaborate any further?  :mrgreen:


Give me your wife's cell phone number and let me get back to you on that. :smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> My wife says bigger is always better.


How would she kn.... Oh - sorry!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> [/B]
> 
> How long do you think that Marionette for the LEFT is going to be the face of NBC?
> GW


Left?!? We thought he was one of yours!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Philco said:


> Give me your wife's cell phone number and let me get back to you on that. :smt033


She'd flat out tell ya, she's very happy with what she has access to.

I can tell ya, she didn't marry me for my looks. :smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Or your personality.... 

Just a guess.








Just kidding... ya set that one up Paratrooper, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Or your personality....
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> Just kidding... ya set that one up Paratrooper, lol.


I _was_ going to say my looks and personality. I was just trying to be upbeat......and hopeful.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Left?!? We thought he was one of yours!


We? Is there someone with you? What happened to the tree frog? Your new avatar suggests that you are interested in guns. Did I miss some personal epiphany that came to you? My impression was that you wanted to disagree with every person on the site that didn't vote for Obama. Feel free to enlighten me. (like you require an invitation).:supz:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> <snip-de-dip>
> My impression was that you wanted to disagree with every person on the site that didn't vote for Obama. Feel free to enlighten me. (like you require an invitation).:supz:


Have always been interested in guns, since about 1962 when I fired my first one. Arguing with everyone that didn't vote for Obama would be arguing with Losers (j/k!)

No, no invitation required since none is apparently needed to enlighten ME here. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm 6-05, I weigh about 275, my glove size is XXXL, and I wear a size 15 boot.
> 
> Do I really need to elaborate any further?  :mrgreen:


I buy my condoms from Japan,
The U.S. condoms are all defective. Way to large . Must be a manufacturing flaw :smt022


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Williams is done.
GW


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Unless there are more of Mr. William's lies exposed in the coming days, this tempest in a teapot will soon come to an end and he'll keep on delivering the "news" just like he has been. Does anyone think that a truly honest man could do the job Williams has been hired to do ?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Philco said:


> <snippage>
> Does anyone think that a truly honest man could do the job Williams has been hired to do ?


 Thanks. Love it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Philco said:


> Unless there are more of Mr. William's lies exposed in the coming days, this tempest in a teapot will soon come to an end and he'll keep on delivering the "news" just like he has been. Does anyone think that a truly honest man could do the job Williams has been hired to do ?


Yes.
GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Brian Williams was just following the example set for him by his predecessor. NBC is only disappointed that he got caught.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Yes.
> GW


Williams wasn't hired to tell us the truth. He was hired to tell us what his superiors want us to "know" and to think.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Philco said:


> Williams wasn't hired to tell us the truth. He was hired to tell us what his superiors want us to "know" and to think.


So you think he had orders from his superiors to lie about his chopper getting shot? Maybe you could tell me who had anything to gain by telling this lie but Williams?
GW


----------

